# My Costume at the Fireland Phoenix Faerie Festival



## JustJimAZ (Jul 26, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/grantbrummett/6366633163/









OK, so I don't like to think of myself as one to "toot my own horn", yet I still felt compelled to share this pic of me in costume at the Festival last weekend. Even in full light it was a hit.

Just putting that out there, I guess. GO see Grant Brummett's photo stream. I've been a fan of his for a long time, and was truly honored to be photographed by him.


----------



## Buggula (Jun 26, 2008)

Now that is about THE best costume I've ever seen bar one! Amazing work!


----------



## JustJimAZ (Jul 26, 2010)

Buggula;bt1991 said:


> Now that is about THE best costume I've ever seen bar none! Amazing work!


Thanks Buggula!


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Very nicely done! Impressive work, especially on the make-up and prosthetics.


----------



## bluize (Oct 19, 2010)

Wow. That is an incredible costume. You did an impeccable job pulling that together. Wow.
Again, Wow!


----------

